# Hyper Space!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2007/08/16/scispeed116.xml


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's arrogant to think we understand 1/1000000000th of the universe. This is just the tip of the tip of the tip of the atom of the tip of the iceburg.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I....I don't even know what that number is.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think it's a billion.


----------

